# Fomenko on the Enterprise



## Franky Baby (Oct 1, 2020)

I was interested in “phantom time” theory, so I started reading Anatoly Fomenko’s _New Chronology_ and then _Christ Was Born In The Crimea_. And I couldn’t believe how stupid it was – all of history is Russian, and all of the major players are Russian? Honestly, he sounds just like Chekov from the original Star Trek:

Fomenko on the Enterprise

The Garden of Eden was in Russia. The Old Testament kings were Russian. Bethlehem was in Crimea, and Jesus and Mary were Russians. Jerusalem was actually Constantinople. King Arthur was really a Russian. Christopher Columbus – Russian. Etc., etc., ad infinitum. I mean, come on, get the fuck outta here.

I understand wanting something to feel patriotic about after the fall of the Soviet Union, but give me a break. How can anyone take this guy seriously??

From the book _Plots Against Russia: Conspiracy and Fantasy After Socialism_, in the chapter “Epic Fail: Forging a Russian Past”:



> Alternate history is a powerful tool in the conspiracist arsenal, allowing conspiracy to become _the_ story of Russia, something of a postmodern national epic.  Scholars of Russian literature will recall the Neo-Classicist preoccupation with the national epic in the 18th century: it was the one element of the classical constellation of genres that Russia could not provide. Certainly, Russia had folk epics, and, like most Slavic epics, these were stories of defeat rather than triumph.  But there was no single unifying story that could serve as a cultural point of origin. Ironically, as soon as one contender appeared (_The Igor Tale_) it was haunted by accusations of forgery.   Russian literature is hardly the poorer for it: would anyone really trade Pushkin or Dostoevsky for a Slavic _Beowulf_ or _Chanson de Rolande_?  But the Russian conspiratorial narrative offers a story that always reaffirms Russia’s role as the hero of history while emphasizing its status as the world’s victim or offended party.
> 
> Alternate history would then be a deliberate falsification that threatens to undermine the very foundations of a commonplace Russian self-perception.  But in fact, the goal of alternate history is the opposite.  Alternate history, by essentially lying about the nation’s past, is an attempt at strengthening Russian cultural and historical legitimacy. If history, understood as inevitably recurring patterns, takes on the function of national myth, the replacement of reputable history with out-and-out mythology ends up telling an even more compelling story than could be supplied by mere facts…
> 
> ...



Sorry to break it to you Fomenko (and the President of Bulgaria, if you’re reading this), but the truth of “glorious Russian history” is: Slavs were slaves, that’s where the word came from. You had a Christian king that you murdered, along with his three beautiful daughters. Then you went Communist and killed 20 million in forced labor camps and 15 million more in mass executions. You didn’t do anything about it for almost a hundred years, and now you’re overcompensating by inventing historical fiction.

Seriously, Fomenko isn’t a credible source. I’d rather read about the world being flat and controlled by Jewish Reptilian Overlords on the Moon than this rubbish.

And if you care about the truth you should feel the same.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 1, 2020)

There's truth to be found everywhere. There are some authors who say everything is German (Mario Prass, Erhard Landmann), and that is absurd as well.


----------



## Licks (Oct 1, 2020)

There’s a three part article on the 700ish years missing history at the Unz Review web site written by The First Millennial Revisionist - very good read, mentions fomenko but only how Russian slanted his ideas are. Look it up kept me entertained for awhile! ?


----------



## Six (Oct 1, 2020)

The only way to keep people bounded in the racist game is to infuse "nationalism" within them. Then, as a repercussion, "some" are better than "others", "mine" is bigger than "yours", "I" is more worthy than "you".
Fomenko's ideas are not all related to extreme nationalism as you imply, but are also derived from a mathematical perspective. I sense that many of you around here are closed to the IT field /industry, and so many will understand patterns, enclosed environments, predictions and statistics. I can see the path that took Fomenko to his claims, while most of you(us) here have been debated the "unfair" history interventions over the human kind history. 

Aria people were divided to be conquered. 

The pattern of a global plan for these people is seen in the Communists take over almost entire Europe, in the same time. Something is chasing these people from 2 perspectives: a) people of the "old" DNA , b) people living in the rural parts.

Never occur to you why most of the casualties of both WWWs were "b grade" nations, while the battle was between "a grade" nations?


----------



## Franky Baby (Oct 1, 2020)

Licks said:


> There’s a three part article on the 700ish years missing history at the Unz Review web site written by The First Millennial Revisionist - very good read, mentions fomenko but only how Russian slanted his ideas are. Look it up kept me entertained for awhile! ?



Ho-lee shit. Thank you for this. I haven't felt this enlightened since I discovered eschatological preterism. Mind blown.

Here's the link for the curious.


----------



## nebelzeit (Oct 1, 2020)

I am wondering if Fomenko/Landmann might both be right? In the sense that their might have been a global (or Eurasian or Eurasian/North American) culture, where the similar styled buildings are an evidence of. And maybe this culture got destroyed and the Russian, German and other Eurasian cultures are a result of the survivors of this bigger culture?


----------



## Franky Baby (Oct 1, 2020)

‘One thing you've got to remember: a good disinfo agent mixes 80% truth with 20% falsehoods.’ - Oxford's Lexico

Anatoly Fomenko has been a professor at the University of Moscow since the Soviet era. He is paid by the State. His "work" (much of which is straight-up pro-Russia propaganda) has lent justification to Russia's claim to Crimea and the Ukraine.

Could he be a disinfo agent for the Russian government? Sort of like an "Alex Jones" of alternative history? Smells like it to me!

Fomenko pollutes his own well. Anyone who believes his version of history also has to: 1) accept a radically different historical view, in which Russia is supreme; 2) deny Christianity (since Christ was supposedly just another Russian); and 3) adopt beliefs which lend credence to Russia's territorial claims. The inclusion of these ensures that his "history" will never be widely accepted by the world-at-large outside of Russia, other than perhaps a small number of people who are now much more sympathetic to Russia.

Fomenko was an "educator" for the USSR back in the day. His reputation in mathematics makes him especially suitable for disinfo, since it makes him appear extra intelligent and therefore more trustworthy.

With the kind of scholarship demonstrated in the link above, we need Fomenko as much as the 9/11 Truth movement needs "Alex Jones" - which is to say, not at all.


----------



## dreamtime (Oct 1, 2020)

nebelzeit said:


> I am wondering if Fomenko/Landmann might both be right? In the sense that their might have been a global (or Eurasian or Eurasian/North American) culture, where the similar styled buildings are an evidence of. And maybe this culture got destroyed and the Russian, German and other Eurasian cultures are a result of the survivors of this bigger culture?



Likely to me, and the city names and other historical connections to the bible, etc. reflect the collective cultural heritage.


----------



## Forrest (Oct 1, 2020)

The Search function is working, thanks again to the rescuers.
SH Archive - The New Chronology by Fomenko and Nosovskiy has a list of online, accessible Fomenko.
I've read Vol I and II, which are online. Most of the content is not about Russia, nor is Fomenko a single author, he is the leader of a team.

Just because some, or even most, of Fomenko reaches too far doesn't mean all of it does, same as with mainstream and with Wiki.
Fomenko also doesn't use rhetoric, obscenity, and parodies to make his case, either, which makes for a more pleasant and convincing read.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 1, 2020)

nebelzeit said:


> I am wondering if Fomenko/Landmann might both be right? In the sense that their might have been a global (or Eurasian or Eurasian/North American) culture, where the similar styled buildings are an evidence of. And maybe this culture got destroyed and the Russian, German and other Eurasian cultures are a result of the survivors of this bigger culture?


It certainly suggest a kind of standardised form, if not in construction materials but the layout and style!


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 1, 2020)

America is exceptional.
America was the real Rome.
America was where Jesus was born. (Hackensack NJ).
America was formed well before Atlantis and Lemuria.
America was the real Sumeria and Fertile Crescent. (Mississippi delta).
America was first to the hollow space station Moon.
America invented everything.
American CIA dollars buy the best drugs by the ton on the black market.
America got the most Nazi SS scumbag scientists in Project Paperclip.
American cars have big tail fins for aerodynamic stability said NASA.
America owned Russia before Russia was Russia. (Greater West Alaska).
America.....


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 1, 2020)

JWW427 said:


> American cars have big tail fins for aerodynamic stability


And the best fuel economy!


----------



## Clown Of God (Oct 1, 2020)

To the og poster.
Surely you must be joking that Slavs where slaves because of the English term slave?
Im wondering if you know or are aware that Slava in Slavic languages means praised or glorious?
You probably are not aware of the fact that Sanskrit ( Which by the way means Hidden Dream in Slavic translation) is very similar with the Slavic languages of today.This can hardly be a pure coincidence.

If all of today existing Slavic nations would unite under one banner, they would be a very large group in the world.Instead they have been kept divided and suppressed by many ways and means and at times and in some instances being at each other’s throats. One could speculate how it became so. The narrative that you seem to follow goes in line with the general view of today regarding Slavs. That they are dumb, backward, to some extent almost barbaric and prone to criminality. It is like they are a second tier of humans.

I do not agree with the sentiments of “all is Russian” by Fomenko or that Rassia is or where like some protoslavs.  Like you or someone else mentioned.I think there is a red herring being thrown in here with the all Russian angle.To me the true Slavs could be the people of the previous civilization ( or the survivors)that we all here are seeking to discover and understand. Slav here being more of a term that in someway where connoting their greatness, as in being the architects, builders and creators of greatness ( the civilization and its buildings..their culture ..scientific know how and so on) more then a nation among others.Leaving today’s humanity being the descendants of this glorious people of previous time.With in time and by probably certain manipulation, this knowledge of our glorious predecessors where lost and distorted.

In the end we are all in the same boat. Kept confused and divided by the powers that be. How long will we allow this.
What happens when a majority wakes up to this reality...do they pull the plug then?..reset?


----------



## trismegistus (Oct 2, 2020)

Disclaimer: I have not read a book by Fomenko in full, but I am familiar with the overall arguments.

While I agree that tying everything in history back to events in Russia does sound conspicuous, a lot of this thread seems to fall under the fallacy of “Attack the author, not the argument”

Has anyone out there “debunked” (I hate using that word but it is an accurate one in this case) his attempts at lining up historical dating with astrological events? The crux of his argument seems to lie in his use of mathmatics and astronomy to show history as we know it is a lie.

As with anything, you take the useful bits and throw away the rotten ones. But accusations of shilling for the Russian government by spreading Russian nationalism are not conclusive, and not discrediting his central argument.


----------



## Franky Baby (Oct 2, 2020)

Clown Of God said:


> To the og poster.
> Surely you must be joking that Slavs where slaves because of the English term slave?
> Im wondering if you know or are aware that Slava in Slavic languages means praised or glorious?



slave (n.) late 13c., "person who is the chattel or property of another," from Old French esclave (13c.), from Medieval Latin Sclavus "slave" (source also of Italian schiavo, French esclave, Spanish esclavo), originally "Slav" (see Slav); so used in this secondary sense because of the many Slavs sold into slavery by conquering peoples.

Sorry if that doesn't sound very "glorious"! I'm not trying to diss slavs, just correcting the record in contrast to Fomenko.


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Oct 2, 2020)

Franky Baby said:


> Sorry to break it to you Fomenko (and the President of Bulgaria, if you’re reading this), but the truth of “glorious Russian history” is: Slavs were slaves, that’s where the word came from. You had a Christian king that you murdered, along with his three beautiful daughters. Then you went Communist and killed 20 million in forced labor camps and 15 million more in mass executions. You didn’t do anything about it for almost a hundred years, and now you’re overcompensating by inventing historical fiction.



Please elaborate on who this murdered "Christian king" was, who specifically murdered him, and what you mean by "went Communist".


----------



## Franky Baby (Oct 2, 2020)

KeeperOfTheKnowledge said:


> Please elaborate on who this murdered "Christian king" was, who specifically murdered him, and what you mean by "went Communist".



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_Revolution


trismegistus said:


> While I agree that tying everything in history back to events in Russia does sound conspicuous, a lot of this thread seems to fall under the fallacy of “Attack the author, not the argument”



Criticizing his historical revisionist claims about all history being Russian _is_ attacking the argument. And Fomenko's position as a propagandist for the Russian government is absolutely relevant.

Since you admit to never reading any of his books, maybe you should try sometime, and see if you can stand it. I couldn't stomach it, personally.


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Oct 2, 2020)

Franky Baby said:


> KeeperOfTheKnowledge said:
> 
> 
> > Please elaborate on who this murdered "Christian king" was, who specifically murdered him, and what you mean by "went Communist".
> ...



I'm well aware of wikipedia. Please elaborate in *your own words* on who this murdered "Christian king" was, who specifically murdered him, and what you mean by "went Communist".


----------



## Franky Baby (Oct 2, 2020)

KeeperOfTheKnowledge said:


> Franky Baby said:
> 
> 
> > KeeperOfTheKnowledge said:
> ...


A bit off topic, don't you think? The purpose of this thread is to discuss Anatoly Fomenko, not the Russian Revolution.


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Oct 2, 2020)

Franky Baby said:


> A bit off topic, don't you think? The purpose of this thread is to discuss Anatoly Fomenko, not the Russian Revolution.



It would seem part of the topic as you brought it up in your original post, and I am curious. Start another thread if you need.


----------



## Franky Baby (Oct 2, 2020)

KeeperOfTheKnowledge said:


> Start another thread if you need.



No thanks, I'm kind of busy.


----------



## trismegistus (Oct 2, 2020)

Franky Baby said:


> And Fomenko's position as a propagandist for the Russian government is absolutely relevant



I don't believe you've provided evidence for this.  Can you extrapolate?


----------



## Franky Baby (Oct 2, 2020)

trismegistus said:


> I don't believe you've provided evidence for this.



Actually, I have. Maybe if you read the book you'd understand.


----------



## trismegistus (Oct 2, 2020)

Franky Baby said:


> Anatoly Fomenko has been a professor at the University of Moscow since the Soviet era. He is paid by the State. His "work" (much of which is straight-up pro-Russia propaganda) has lent justification to Russia's claim to Crimea and the Ukraine.
> 
> Could he be a disinfo agent for the Russian government? Sort of like an "Alex Jones" of alternative history? Smells like it to me!
> 
> ...



Supposition =/= evidence.


----------



## Franky Baby (Oct 2, 2020)

trismegistus said:


> Supposition =/= evidence.



*shrug*


----------



## Licks (Oct 2, 2020)

Franky Baby said:


> Licks said:
> 
> 
> > There’s a three part article on the 700ish years missing history at the Unz Review web site written by The First Millennial Revisionist - very good read, mentions fomenko but only how Russian slanted his ideas are. Look it up kept me entertained for awhile! ?
> ...


I couldn’t figure out how to link it!


----------



## asatiger1966 (Jan 26, 2021)

Franky Baby said:


> trismegistus said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe you've provided evidence for this.
> ...



Just a shot in the dark. Owning four of his books and having read them multiple times, still find new avenues to explore while reading him and or the team.
Fomenko is a number thing, if you trend toward the humanities I think the books would be jabber to you. Being a Structural engineer his math formulas balance out with modern Earth Mechanical Engineering which is very new tool .
At a minimum knowing that the sky events are traceable and do not line up with mainstream history is disturbing.


----------

